# Post spay lactation???



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just when I thought it was all going so smoothly.... Lola appears to be lactating! Her nipple area has been swollen since her spay but this also happened during her season. I mentioned the swelling to the nurse when they called two days after the spay and she said most likely just down to hormones but now she actually appears to be producing milk 😳. Her vest this morning had distinct patches where her nipples are but I haven't actually seen the evidence to be 100% sure. I did try gently 'expressing' but nothing came of it. why do these thing always happen on a Sunday?! She seems fine, still very snoozy but ok in herself. Anyone come across this before?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just been having a cuddle with her on my knee and there is definitely milk there. Poor Lola!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girl... her hormones are obviously acting up. Check she isn't nesting her toys - don't want to encourage milk production!!
Watch out for mastitis that could be very uncomfortable for her.
Check with the vet in the morning... 
If you have a cabbage you could try cold cabbage leaves!!!! Can help reduce tenderness and swelling.
Maybe it is a side effect of the scrambled eggs, not the spaying?!! 
Poor girly, hope she is better soon.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Marzi. No nesting yet but definite leaking of milk. I am actually worried about mastitis (know how sore that can be!) but she doesn't appear to be hard to touch, hot or sore. The vet mentioned some drugs that they can give if they get phantom pregnancy after the spay so perhaps he can prescribe that tomorrow. This pup is going to turn me grey!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Lola! When was she is season? Vets normally say at least 3 months after the season to allow for the full cycle to finish, as the cycle lasts a lot longer than the couple of weeks bleeding that we notice. So perhaps she was already entering a false pregnancy before she was spayed?
I would speak to them tomorrow, she should just dry up in time and need no treatment but as she has just been spayed its best to take your vets advice.
Things to try and encourage the milk to dry up would be, cutting back a little on her food, avoid any stimulation of tht area, tummy rubs etc, it could be even the vest touching on he nipples may stimulate milk production, so may be worth considering a buster collar? Don't let her nest or adopt toys, this will prolong her false pregnancy ( if that is the problem)
Please keep us updated about her.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Karen, lots of good advice there. Her season was 3 months ago so the timing of the spay was spot on. She isn't eating much so that is a good thing! I've had her vest off this morning but she seems to want to lick her nipples which I am guessing is not a good thing! Poor little mouse x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Lola. I don't know anything about this kind of stuff but i hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Donna!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My post seems to have disappeared...Maybe its on another thread 

Just wanted to say I hope this settles soon ... Poor wee soul

And poor YOU ...

They certainly know how to worry us

Let us know what the vet says 

:hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, thank you Mairi! I'll let you know what the vet has to say. I feel so sorry for her 😞!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Nadine. How awful for poor Lola! She has been through enough with the very hormonal season and now this!? Dear dear. Thank goodness you've got her spayed, sounds like she was destined to be tortured by hormones. Hope it settles very soon and she doesn't get any effects like mastitis. Awk poor Lola! Loads of cuddles, which I know you are doing. X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw, hope she has an ok night and you get to talk to the vet tomorrow :hug:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Lola. Her hormones are all over the place by the sounds of it. She will feel so much better when they are all calm. Good luck with the vet. Give her a hug from me. She is such a beauty. :hug: Hug


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Lola, and poor you. Do hope this settles down quickly and there are no more worries!

Toffin
x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola says thank you for all your nice messages!! She's flat out, snoring away at my feet so it obviously isn't bothering her too much!! I'll report back what the vet says tomorrow. Thank you from me too!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So little Lola-belle and I went to the vet this morning about her problem. Vet's diagnosis: extremely hormonal bitch! Even a vet can't sound professional saying that line! He has given her some drops called galastop to dry her up as there is a lot of milk there. He said it is rare but not unheard of, and that it had been caused by the drop in hormone levels following the spay. Anyway, she is still her usual happy self so obviously not too bothered by it. N x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad she is happy!
Hope the drops work.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news! Oh and what a rude vet... Saying such a thing about our little Lola-Belle xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

That is good news!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad she is doing better. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad the vet has given you this... Fingers crossed Lola will be back to her usual self soon

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Poor Lola  pleased to hear she is her normal self though & has been checked by the vet  

Darcie is being a little terror  last night she just barked & barked & barked!! We left her for about an hour then came down to check her incase she needed toilet etc but nothing so we went back to bed & she carried on  was awful an so not like her! She was then wide awake at 6am an had been sick  rang the vet as was worried about her antibiotics and they said to leave her off them today & if she's ok start again tomorrow!

Hope she's maybe just getting frustrated with the cone & feeling alittle under the weather & soon gets back to her normal self! Also hoping for a normal night with her - fingers crossed x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor Lola - I had never heard of that before. It is lucky that she is not bothered too much by it. As if she hadn't enough to put up with being spayed. Cheeky vet, talking about your girl like that


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How's Lola today Nadine ? 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for asking Mairi, she is a lot better today. Less milk (I think!) and just much more like her normal self. Her scar is looking really good too. The drops are for 4-6 days depending how she is - two days in and I see a difference so hopefully by Thursday she will be so much better. Fingers crossed!

Rachel - poor Darcie, I wonder what's going on there? I hope she is better today! What are our little girls like?! Hope you have a better night tonight x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad Lola is better and I hope Darcie is also

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah they are little tinkers aren't they, certain like to keep us worried! Pleased Lola is doing well & her wound is healing nicely  hope she continues to improve over the next few days x

Darcie seems ok thank-you had a better night last night, at the vets again tomorrow though as think her swelling (fluid) on the belly has got bigger  will let you know how we get on x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Darcie... these two girls just didn't want to be straight forward.
Hope that it goes well with the vet tomorrow. Do let us know.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Marzi I'm alittle worried its not just fluid and possibly a hernia  fingers crossed it isn't x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My nutty collie had some problems after her spay, largely because it was completely impossible to keep her calm. I kept her on lead and she just did vertical take off leaps to my ear and woofed in frustration, repeatedly!
The vet was very gloom and doom about it and said she had weakened her internal stitches and that another op would be necessary etc, but in time it did all calm down and nearly 8 years later she is still nutty, but she has had no ongoing problem with the spay wound. 
I hope Darcie is as lucky and not nearly as nutty!
Try not to worry, one way or another it will be sorted out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

ray: praying it is just fluid. Poor Darcie.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, poor Darcie! I hope it is nothing serious. Good luck at the vet and let us know how she gets on xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rachel, did Darcie have skin glue? Lola got a swelling and fluid and it was an allergic reaction to the skin glue. It looked awful and was weeping.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad Lola Belle is doing better xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you all yes let's hope it's nothing serious & she's fully fit again soon - it doesn't seem to be bothering her do that is a good sign! She is just full of it & so difficult to keep her calm I wouldn't be surprised if she has caused some damage & delaying the healing process  will update tomorrow x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have just seen this thread and funnily enough have been reading 'The Book of the Bitch' tonight. It says "all bitches go through the same hormonal changes whether they've been mated or not, so almost all will experience a phantom or false pregnancy to some degree. Some will produce milk and retire to their beds at around 73 days after the start of their first season with some inanimate object which they will fiercely protect as if it were an actual puppy'

So maybe this is what has happened to Lola? The book doesn make it sound that unusual but not sure of the effect of a spay. Anyway, glad to hear she is getting back to normal now. x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is really interesting, I must look that book up on amazon. We have passed the 73 day stage from her season but sounds like a very similar thing brought on by the spay. She is so much better already and bouncing around this morning with her ball which means 'I want to go to the park'! Hmmm.... Another 5 days before she can do that! She has been so sleepy, it is good to see her back to her normal self!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello - Just a little udpate on Darcie, my partner took her to the vets this morning - they confirmed the lump/swelling on her belly is still only fluid (phew thats a relief) they drained alittle bit but couldnt get much so hopefully it will go on its own soon! They also said her gum had improved (although i didnt think so), they gave her another antibiotic injection & said to carry on with the inflammatory tablets! Fingers crossed for an improvement soon, I feel so mean & sorry for her as this is all becuase of her spay  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad it is just fluid and she is getting better. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great that it was all positive news for little Darcie! Hope it clears up soon for her. Don't feel guilty! I'm sure by next week she will be back to normal and happy she won't have to deal with the hormonal chaos of being in season twice a year!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you, its not nice now but hopefully will only be benefits in the long run  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news. Hopefully both Lola and Darcie will be completely back to normal very soon now.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, how is Lola doing? Good I hope, is she having her stitches out tomorrow? 

Darcie is much better, had her stitches out yesterday yay  still has some fluid in her belly which they drained again yesterday & want to keep an eye on it! Her gum us also still alittle sore so had another antibiotic injection & have some liquid to bathe on it! Hopefully she is well on her way to full recovery  I'm very impressed with her spay wound too much neater & smaller than it looked with the stitches in x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad Darcie is doing well and I hope Lola is also.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I am so glad Darcie is doing well and I hope Lola is also.


Thank-you Donna x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Rachel, great that darcie has got her stiches out and that she is doing well. Hopefully the fluid will continue to disappear and her mouth will heal quickly. You must be on first name terms with your vet now!! I am back at our vet tomorrow to get Lola's stiches out and then hopefully a big walk! Her hormones seem to have calmed down thankfully. I'll be happy to have this behind us! Now I just need to tackle her coat, I've been feeling sorry for her so hair brushing has been put on the back burner. Woops! N x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw thats great news too - hope all goes well at the vets today and both you & Lola enjoy a walk! I am sure Lola is ready for it  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the girls are doing so well. Love from me and Lola xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola got her stitches out without any problems and was given the all clear. Yay!! She LOVED her walk afterwards too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant - glad Lola can now put it all behind her and you can enjoy her fit and well!
Hope Darcie is soon signed off from the vet too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh great! Glad our little Blonde Lola Belle is out the other end. Yay. No more raging hormones!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im so glad that Lola and Darcie are getting back to themselves again and enjoying their walks 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

That's great new for Lola yay  Darcie went to the vets again today for checkup & back on Saturday then hopefully that will be the last visit - feel I work there at the minute, I guess it's good they want to keep seeing her though to make sure all is ok x poor girls hopefully all be normal again soon  x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, poor Darcie, what a long old journey it has been for her. I hope she gets the all clear soon and you can get back to normal. Keep us posted x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you find out what the fluid was caused by on Darcies tummy?


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Did you find out what the fluid was caused by on Darcies tummy?


The vet said it is quote common?? It has gone down alot over the last 2 days so fingers crossed will have completely gone soon x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Both Jenna and Meadow had a slight swelling on their tummies after they were spayed, and their external stitches were a bit 'knobbly'. The vet said it was a reaction to the internal and external stitches, and was vey minor compared to what poor Darcie has had to cope with.


----------

